# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Pit Pippers

## John1982

My first clutch of sayi started pipping last night and this beauty was out by this morning.

----------

black06gt (07-07-2015),_jclaiborne_ (06-14-2015),MarkS (07-07-2015),_Reinz_ (06-14-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Congratulations John!  May they all go so smoothly.

----------

John1982 (06-14-2015)

----------


## John1982

Thank you Reinz!

----------


## BumbleB

Congrats John can't wait to see all of them out of the eggs, looks like you hit some good odds so far

----------

John1982 (06-14-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looking good John! Best wishes for a great breeding season.

----------

John1982 (06-14-2015)

----------


## John1982

Still have 7 chilling in their eggs but a couple nice white-sided animals crawled out since last night.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-28-2015),_BumbleB_ (06-27-2015),_jclaiborne_ (06-15-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

beautiful, the grey and black tail in the top right of the picture caught my eye right away!

----------

John1982 (06-15-2015)

----------


## John1982

Still waiting for a couple females to shed out, including a white sided axanthic and that axanthic patternless. Here are the males though in their new skins. Most took their first meal prior to shedding out and have already pooped too - sayi style! 

Pictured are some yellows, yellow white sideds and a yellow axanthic. Everything is 66% possible het axanthic, 66% possible het patternless, 66% possible het white sided - save those expressing homozygously, of course.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (06-26-2015)

----------


## John1982

The females have all finally shed out. Pretty good split in genetics and genders with this clutch. Can't believe I only hit 1 patternless but the odds gods made up for it by slapping axanthic on that individual too. 



Axanthic White Sided vs. Yellow White Sided - Can't wait to see how these color up.

----------


## Albert Clark

Nice job John and a fabulous clutch!   :Good Job:

----------

John1982 (06-29-2015)

----------


## gaiaeagle

I really like the axanthic white sided. Very nice clutch of babies.

----------

John1982 (07-01-2015)

----------


## Soterios

I came here for photos of puppies hatching. Was not disappointed.  :Smile:  Beautiful animals!

----------

John1982 (07-01-2015)

----------


## John1982

The reds started pipping the other night with the first few out this morning. This little one was not impressed with me in the least!

----------

_cristacake_ (02-17-2016)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Love them! Can't wait for my little ones to come home. Now to just make my way to the top of the wait list for one of those red/blue/hypo/AWESOME bulls  :Good Job:

----------

John1982 (07-07-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I love that Pit attitude!

----------

John1982 (07-07-2015)

----------


## John1982

These reds are the spunkiest little suckers I've ever seen. I usually let the clutches shed out together but they were so wound up I had to separate them into their own tubs early. When I walk into the room they immediately start hissing and spitting at me. I don't think any of my reptiles make me laugh half as much as the bulls.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> These reds are the spunkiest little suckers I've ever seen. I usually let the clutches shed out together but they were so wound up I had to separate them into their own tubs early. When I walk into the room they immediately start hissing and spitting at me. I don't think any of my reptiles make me laugh half as much as the bulls.


That is awesome. Are any of my trio particularly feisty? I figure I can handle one of them less so I can have a spunky bull. I just love them so much, its hard not to handle all the time!

----------

John1982 (07-07-2015)

----------


## John1982

I'm almost sorry to tell you no, Marissa, the yellows are a pretty darn mellow bunch! There's only one bonafide biter in that whole clutch, the rest just do a bit of hissing when startled.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> I'm almost sorry to tell you no, Marissa, the yellows are a pretty darn mellow bunch! There's only one bonafide biter in that whole clutch, the rest just do a bit of hissing when startled.


One day I will have an angry bull  :Smile:  Just have to work my way to the top of your wait list  :Good Job:

----------

John1982 (07-07-2015)

----------


## John1982

The second clutch of yellows started pipping the other night.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Marissa@MKmorphs_ (07-24-2015)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Excited to see what else comes out!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

John1982 (07-24-2015)

----------


## distaff

Love the brown on tan/ brown on grey patterns.  Just the right *pixel* for a warp-faced weave.  I have some lovely Navaho Churro and Romney hand spun yarns in just those shades.   May have to warp the inkle.

Very inspiring.

----------

John1982 (07-24-2015)

----------


## John1982

> Love the brown on tan/ brown on grey patterns.  Just the right *pixel* for a warp-faced weave.  I have some lovely Navaho Churro and Romney hand spun yarns in just those shades.   May have to warp the inkle.
> 
> Very inspiring.


I won't lie, I had to google "warp-faced weave" and "warp the inkle" to be sure about what you were saying. I had a hunch with "weave" but never heard those other terms. Loom something new every day.

----------


## John1982

Some more bull snakes I hatched this season.





Will get another update of these red hypos soon, they were in shed for this picture. Two very different looking hypos from the same clutch.:



Some axanthic combos:

Axanthic whitesided and banana bull:

Hit the triple recessive from het x het pairings, twice!  :Razz:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

You do great work John. Those bulls are looking GOOD!

----------

John1982 (08-12-2015)

----------


## Fraido

Awesome stuff.(:

----------

John1982 (08-12-2015)

----------


## al stotton

Great job, Great Clutch John :Smile: 

There is some outstanding examples in there for sure. :Good Job: 

Pituophis Rock!

AL
https://pituophisart.wordpress.com/

----------

John1982 (08-15-2015)

----------


## distaff

These guys are just beautiful!!!

Al, also enjoyed the UK pits.

Some of the literature I read says that these animals don't appreciate handling.  Have you all found that to be true?

----------

John1982 (08-15-2015)

----------


## al stotton

> These guys are just beautiful!!!
> 
> Al, also enjoyed the UK pits.
> 
> Thanks glad you enjoyed 
> 
> Some of the literature I read says that these animals don't appreciate handling.  Have you all found that to be true?


I don't have any problems with mine to be honest, of course the babies are a little defensive at first but this soon fades away as they mature.

AL

----------


## distaff

> I don't have any problems with mine to be honest, of course the babies are a little defensive at first but this soon fades away as they mature.
> 
> AL


Thanks.  Good to know. 
One of these is on my wish list.

----------


## John1982

> Some of the literature I read says that these animals don't appreciate handling.  Have you all found that to be true?


The thing about bulls is they have a rather intimidating threat display. Most snakes want to be left alone and if you let them chase you off they will just continue using that tactic for every encounter. Some hatch out calm, like the yellows I produced this year, but most are ready and more than willing to use every tool in their arsenal to chase off potential predators. It sometimes takes a bit more time to build trust with a bull but they can and will become calm individuals if you show some patience and understanding.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-01-2021),_distaff_ (08-15-2015)

----------

